# [SOLVED] My Cd Drive Is Missing!!!!!!!!!!



## natalie28 (Apr 12, 2008)

okay so-ealier today i removed some programs i dont use. so i thaught. then i wanted to rip some music from my new kanye west cd so i could make lots of copies and never be without it :grin: which is when media player informed me, i would need a cd drive!!! it was there 2 days ago and now its gone. i dont have the software for my pc and i dont know what type of drive it needs because im pc illiterate---i was just trying to look tech saavy---and now im screwed. will someone please help me get my cd drive back. HELP...:wave:...HELP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My Cd Drive Is Missing!!!!!!!!!!*

first check you can see it in the bios
if ok there in the device manager 
right click on it's entry and choose uninstall
then reboot
remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## natalie28 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: My Cd Drive Is Missing!!!!!!!!!!*

thank you sooooo much dai, it works!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My Cd Drive Is Missing!!!!!!!!!!*

glad you have it sorted


----------

